# Deciding between HSU-STF2 and A2-300



## AbjectEvolution (Jan 26, 2010)

I have had my eyes set on the A2-300 for about a month now. I went to order it today only to find out that it would take 4-5 weeks for it to get to me. I did some more research and found the HSU STF-2 as somewhat comparable in quality in price. The main difference here is that the HSU could get here by the end of the week... right on time with my Onkyo 607.

My Onkyo and the new sub will be replacing the receiver and sub for my Sony HTIB that I bought over a year ago. I have been slowly upgrading the system. I upgraded the fronts and center to the TSi series Polk Audio floor standing fronts and matching center.

I have read that the A2 is better for HT and the HSU is better for music. Personally, I use my system more for watching movies... and so that's more important to me than the music part (although I do care about that to some degree as well).

Yet my issue here is that I don't want to continue using my Sony HTIB sub with my new receiver for 5 weeks till I get the A2. If I end up getting the A2, I almost want to just set the receiver aside and wait till it shows up to hook them both up. I absolutely love hearing an increase in audio quality when I upgrade components of my HT and I'm afraid that I might not notice as huge of a difference if I stick with my Sony sub.

So the reason I'm posting this is I'd like opinions. Should I wait 5 weeks for a sub that might better suit my situation? If so, should I go ahead and use my new receiver with my old sub... or should I set it aside and wait for the new one? Or should I just buy the HSU and get it at the end of the week along with the receiver and start enjoying this stuff NOW instead of 5 weeks from now?

Thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a big fan of both companies and honestly think you will be quite pleased with the Hsu. Given Hsu offers a generous return policy, you could always return it if it does not meet your expectations. That being said, I really think you will be quite happy with it. I would not wait 5 weeks for the eD when you can get the Hsu by Friday.
Also, with the VTF-1 on sale for 399, I would seriously consider it as well as the VTF Series are fantastic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am also a fan of both companies, I've heard subs from them both and they are very capable performers. That said, if you can wait, I personally would wait for the A2-300. But, that's only if you can wait (sometimes the hardest part!).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If wanting to stick with eD, how about the A3-250 which is in stock and only 50 Dollars more? Perhaps I am impatient, but 5 weeks and it could be longer with eD, is not an insignificant amount of time.

For 50 Dollars more, you would get 100 more watts of power and it is showing in stock. While the A2-300 has a 12" woofer to the A3-250's 10" woofer, they really should be pretty close in performance. 

I still would go with the VTF-1 on sale, but if the A2-300 is what you have your heart set on, perhaps you should wait.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

